# An Appreciation Event for Ben Kocian, Art Director Tide Magazine



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

For about 2 months now I have been planning this event for my friend Ben Kocian not expecting Katrina. Well, since deposits have been made on food and the hall rental we are going to proceed with the event. I hope some of you can make it.

Friends of Ben's
An Appreciation Event for Ben Kocian

Thursday evening, October 20 - from 6 p.m. until 10 p.m. 
Join your friends and Ben's at
The Gatherings

5206 Bissonett, in Bellaire, Texas

As you may already know, for many years Ben Kocian has devoted his time to coastal conservation work. He was one of the first 100 members to join CCA and has served as art director for Coastal Conservation's TIDE magazine for the past 24 years. Throughout all of these years, Ben Kocian has donated logo designs to the organization, as well as paintings and prints for their many banquets and fund raisers. He is one of the people whose efforts have made a major impact on the coast. You may also know that Ben recently suffered a serious illness and spent three weeks in the hospital. He is now well on the mend and ready to resume fishing and lure collecting but is faced with very large medical bills.

This is your chance to to join Chris "Tree" McLean, Sam Caldwell, Ben Kocian and about 297 other good friends for an Appreciation Benefit held in Ben's honor.

Enjoy tall tales and all you can eat fried shrimp and catfish from Sudie's Catfish Kitchen. Cash bar. Silent auction, door prizes, raffles and live auction. There will be fine art on the auction block from Ben's friends: Al Barnes, Herb Booth, Sam Caldwell, Les McDonald, Ben Kocian himself, and other top artists.

Win trips with the coast's top Port O'Connor and Rockport fishing guides. Shooting lessons from Olympic trainer Jay Herbert. Get equipped with state-of the art Lone Star Graphite Rods, reels and outdoor gear, 14 kt. gold Avid Angler jewelry, as well as antique fishing lures from Ben's nationally famous collection.

$30 per person. Reserved tables of 8 are available for $325, including 16 drink tickets. 
There is room for 300 friends, so get aboard early.

- Chris "Tree" McLean and Sam Caldwell

For those who can not attend, here is an opportunity to win the Special Raffle - an outdoor portrait by Sam Caldwell and a fishing trip to the flats of Port O'Connor with Captain Camo. Trip includes food and accommodations.

Special Raffle: $ 30 per chance. Write your name, address, email and phone number on a 3x5 card, and send along with a check made payable to Ben F. Kocian. Send to Sam Caldwell, co-chair, 1656 Hamblen Road, Kingwood, TX 77339. 281.455.9390.

For tickets or reserved tables, contact: 
Chris McLean, chairman 713.302.5826 email [email protected]


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

Tickets available at Marburgers Sporting Goods in Seabrook, Antique Center of Texas in Houston (713)688-4211 or call Tree at 713-302-5826


----------



## Tree (Feb 19, 2005)

Some tickets still available at the door and Marburgers Sporting Goods in Seabrook.


----------

